# MsgBox & Variable wie?



## Bolle (26. März 2002)

Hi,

der Betreff sagt wahrscheinlich nicht viel aus.
Und zwar will ich in meiner MsgBox noch den Wert einer Variable ausgeben. Die Variable ist ein String, der einen Dateinamen (Pfad) enthält. Nun möchte ich das der Text lautet "Die Datei "Dateiname(Variablenwert) wurde nicht gefunden". Also genau wie unten nur das der Wert auch noch ausgegeben wird. Wie bekomme ich das hin?

Hier der Code:

AusgabeMsgBox = MsgBox("Die Datei wurde nicht gefunden", vbCritical, "Fehler!")


----------



## ambient (26. März 2002)

meinst du so?

AusgabeMsgBox = MsgBox("Die Datei " & variable & " wurde nicht gefunden", vbCritical, "Fehler!")


----------



## Bolle (27. März 2002)

Ja, genau... ist ja einfacher als gedacht!!

THX
Bolle


----------

